

Nexus 7 as a tool in the system administrators toolbox - jrgifford
http://blog.jamesrgifford.com/nexus-7-a-worthy-tool-for-the-system-administrator/

======
gregjor
Using ssh keys instead of passwords protects your server regardless of how
seldom you access the server from your Nexus 7. If you are connecting to
publicly-accessible servers over ssh anyone else can connect to it as well and
try to hack your username and password.

